# Olaf Lindner antwortet: Fragen zum maschinenlesbaren Ausweis



## Anglerboard Redaktion (4. April 2018)

*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      Was heißt denn "maschinenlesbar", was soll damit gemacht werden?[/FONT]*

  [FONT=&quot]Lindner: Maschinenlesbar bedeutet, dass der Ausweis eine eindeutige fälschungssichere Nummer auf einem Chip enthält. Diese Nummer kann man mit jedem handelsüblichen Smartphone per NFC auslesen.[/FONT]

·         *[FONT=&quot]Welche Funktionen hat der Ausweis?[/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot]Lindner: Erst mal ersetzt er die alten Papierausweise. Der neue Ausweis bietet alles was der alte Ausweis geboten hat, inkl. der Möglichkeit Marken aufzukleben (kleine Hologramme). In Zukunft können beliebige weitergehende Funktionen mit dem Ausweis verknüpft werden, z.B. Mitglieder-Rabattprogramme, Fischereierlaubnis, Vereinsausweis, Versicherungen usw.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
·         *[FONT=&quot]Wer zahlt den?[/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot]Lindner: Das hängt vom jeweiligen Landesverband ab. Die Herstellungskosten sind günstig. Der Ausweis muss nicht teurer werden, als die alten Papierausweise. Dazu ist er unbegrenzt gültig.

[/FONT]   ·         *[FONT=&quot]Wer haftet für Verlust & Missbrauch? Der BV, der LV, der [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Verein[/FONT][FONT=&quot], der Angler?[/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot]Lindner: Es ändert sich nichts zu den bestehenden Papierausweisen. Dazu gibt es die Möglichkeit Ausweise von zentraler Stelle für gültig oder ungültig zu erklären. Das ging vorher nicht ohne Mithilfe des Inhabers. Der Ausweis ist dazu um ein Vielfaches fälschungssicherer als der alte Papierausweis.

[/FONT]   *·         [FONT=&quot]Welchen Aufwand werden [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Vereine[/FONT][FONT=&quot] damit haben, wenn sie Mitglieder aufnehmen, abmelden und z.B. diese Karte nicht zurück bekommen?[/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot]Lindner: Die Karten sind personenbezogen und werden nicht zurückverlangt, die Nummer auf dem Chip wird einfach als ungültig oder abgelaufen deklariert. Für die Verbände, Angelgeschäfte, Vereine, Mitglieder wird es einen Online-Service zur Gültigkeitsprüfung, Ausgabe, Abmeldung usw. geben. Sofern der Verband Klebemarken beibehalten will, kann der Ausweis auch ohne digitale Technik Verwendung finden. 
[/FONT]

·         *[FONT=&quot]Sind die Mitgliedsausweise personalisiert?
Wenn JA: Wer übermittelt die personenbezogenen Daten und wie ist die Übermittlung das rechtlich nach DSGVO abgesichert?[/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot]Lindner: Ja die Mitgliedsausweise sind personalisiert. Wobei derzeit nur Name, Geb-Datum und Vereinszugehörigkeit (optional) aufgedruckt werden sollen. Der Chip speichert keine personenbezogenen Daten, nur eine eindeutige Nummer. Für die Verarbeitung personenbezogener Daten werden Datenschutzerklärungen auf Grundlage der DSGVO mit allen Rechten und Pflichten für alle Beteiligten getroffen. Wohl jeder Verband in Deutschland hat eine Liste seiner Mitglieder, das Thema Datenschutz ist wichtig und mit vernünftigen Regelungen gesetzeskonform lösbar. Jeder der ein Smartphone, ein soziales Netzwerk, Rabattkarten oder auch nur das Internet nutzt, gibt zweifelhaften (meist amerikanischen) Organisationen einen weiten Teil seines Lebens Preis und das ist nicht von den europäischen Datenschutzverordnungen gedeckt.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
·         *[FONT=&quot]Elktr. Mitgliedsausweise und Datenschutzverordnung. Wie bietet man hier den Vereinen Rechtssicherheit?[/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot]Lindner: Dazu gibt es klare Datenschutzvereinbarungen auf Grundlage der neuen DSGVO.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Die Chancen und möglichen Vereinfachungen, die ein solcher Ausweis für die organisierten Angler in Deutschland eröffnen könnte sind enorm. Es ist eine der Kernforderungen der Angler an die Verbände, angeln in Deutschland einfacher zu machen und Mehrwerte zu bieten.[/FONT]


----------



## Kolja Kreder (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Fragen zum maschinenlesbaren Ausweis*



Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Lindner: Ja die Mitgliedsausweise sind personalisiert. Wobei derzeit nur Name, Geb-Datum und Vereinszugehörigkeit (optional) aufgedruckt werden sollen. Der Chip speichert keine personenbezogenen Daten, nur eine eindeutige Nummer. Für die Verarbeitung personenbezogener Daten werden Datenschutzerklärungen auf Grundlage der DSGVO mit allen Rechten und Pflichten für alle Beteiligten getroffen. Wohl jeder Verband in Deutschland hat eine Liste seiner Mitglieder, das Thema Datenschutz ist wichtig und mit vernünftigen Regelungen gesetzeskonform lösbar. Jeder der ein Smartphone, ein soziales Netzwerk, Rabattkarten oder auch nur das Internet nutzt, gibt zweifelhaften (meist amerikanischen) Organisationen einen weiten Teil seines Lebens Preis und das ist nicht von den europäischen Datenschutzverordnungen gedeckt.


Damit befinden sich personenbezogene Daten auf dem Ausweis und die Probleme mit dem Datenschutzgesetz gehen los. Wer sich bei besagten US-Konzernen anmeldet, tut dies freiwillig. Keiner ist gezwungen. Bei Angelvereinen ist das was ganz anderes. Warum sollen denn bitte personenbezogene Daten aller Vereinsmitglieder an einen Verband, nur, weil die Personen im Verein angeln wollen. Das ist ein Datenschutzproblem und das sollte man auch nicht klein reden, denn ist ist ganz und gar nicht klein. Es kann sogar so zentral werden, dass daran der ganze Ausweis scheitert. Darüber sollte man sich als erstes Gedanken machen.


----------



## kati48268 (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Fragen zum maschinenlesbaren Ausweis*



Lindner schrieb:


> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Der neue Ausweis bietet alles was der alte Ausweis geboten hat, inkl. der Möglichkeit Marken aufzukleben (kleine Hologramme). [/FONT]


Da hab ich jetzt meinen Kaffee in die Tastatur gespuckt...




Lindner schrieb:


> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Es ist eine der Kernforderungen der Angler an die Verbände, angeln in Deutschland einfacher zu machen und Mehrwerte zu bieten.[/FONT]


Es wird NICHTS gesagt, was mit diesem Ding gemacht werden soll, wozu das überhaupt gut sein soll.
Und KEIN Angler hat so einen Dreck eingefordert.
Die Idee kam von Schneiderlöchner.


----------



## torstenhtr (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Fragen zum maschinenlesbaren Ausweis*



> Das ist ein Datenschutzproblem und das sollte man auch nicht klein  reden, denn ist ist ganz und gar nicht klein. Es kann sogar so zentral  werden, dass daran der ganze Ausweis scheitert.


Das ist eher eine technische Problematik, aber wenn die sich z.B. an den deutschen Sportausweis orientieren, lösbar (Stichwort "Auftragsdatenverarbeitung").

Nur der praktische Nutzen erschließt sich mir nicht, man braucht trotzdem eine Angelerlaubnis für das spezifische Gewässer und somit weitere Dokumente. Ich bezweifle, das damit signifikant Gelder gespart werden können, wahrscheinlich steigt wegen Datenschutz & co eher der Verwaltungsaufwand an. (der einzelne Angler düfte nix davon haben)

Für den DAFV sicher clever, weil er die Bindung der Mitgliedsverbände mit so einer Maßnahme erhöht.


----------



## kati48268 (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Fragen zum maschinenlesbaren Ausweis*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Nur der praktische Nutzen erschließt sich mir nicht, man braucht trotzdem eine Angelerlaubnis für das spezifische Gewässer und somit weitere Dokumente.


Kein Mensch braucht so was.
Das ist der lausige Kern des Ganzen.


----------



## willmalwassagen (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Fragen zum maschinenlesbaren Ausweis*

Die DSGVO  geht besonders auch auf Vereine-Verbände ein.  Die sehen keinen Grund weshalb ein Verein einem Verband seine Mitgliederdaten zur Verfügung stellen darf. Ausser sie sind in einem Verband als Funltionär tätig oder  in einem Sportverband in einer Verbandsklasse. 
Wenn ein Verein trotzdem Daten zur Verfügung stellt muss jedes einzelne Mitglied eine entsprechende Datenschutzerklärung des Vereins  unterschreiben. Da steht dann auch drin was der Verband mit den Daten darf. Im Prinzip nichts da er (bei den Anglern) in der Regel nichts für Einzelne tut. Zudem sind die Vereinsmitglieder nicht Vebandsmitglieder sondern nur der Verein. Da sollte mal ein Datenschutzexperte ran. Bin am Samstag auf einem Seminar vom Verein mit einem externen Referenten dazu, da der Verband dazu nur                 anbietet. Da steht nix,genau das wird angeboten.  Vielleicht weis ich dann am Montag mehr dazu.


----------



## torstenhtr (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Fragen zum maschinenlesbaren Ausweis*



> Wenn ein Verein  trotzdem Daten zur Verfügung stellt muss jedes einzelne Mitglied eine  entsprechende Datenschutzerklärung des Vereins  unterschreiben.


Jein, es hängt davon ab, wie die Daten verarbeitet werden. Im Fall einer Funktionsübertragung liegst du richtig, falls jedoch der Verein nur den Service des Verbandes im Rahmen einer Auftragsdatenverarbeitung nutzt, ist eine solche explizite Erklärung des einzelnen Mitglieds nicht notwendig (so mein aktueller Erkenntnisstand). Dazu müssen alle Auflagen der Auftragsverarbeitung beachtet werden. Frage doch dazu einmal den Referenten.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Fragen zum maschinenlesbaren Ausweis*

Bei der Auftragsdatenverarbeitung (ADV) muss es eine vertragliche Regelung zwischen dem Verein (Auftraggeber) und dem BV (Auftragnehmer) geben, der folgendes regelt:

*Pflichten zur Vertragsgestaltung nach § 11 BDSG*
Der Auftraggeber bleibt im Falle von ADV voll für die Einhaltung der Bestimmungen des BDSG verantwortlich. Rechte von Betroffenen sind gegen den Auftraggeber geltend zu machen.

Der Auftragnehmer ist Aufgrund der Tauglichkeit der Sicherheitsvorkehrungen zum Schutz personenbezogener Daten auszuwählen.

Der Auftrag muss schriftlich erteilt werden, wobei mindestens folgende Gegenstände geregelt sein müssen:
-Gegenstand und Dauer des Auftrages (um was für eine Dienstleitung handelt es sich und wie lange soll die Dienstleistung andauern)
-Umfang, Art und Zweck der Dienstleistung (Wozu dient die Dienstleistung, welcher Zielerreichung ist sie dienlich, mit welchen Mitteln wird dies erreicht)
-Art der Daten (welche Daten oder Datenkategorien werden verarbeitet, erhoben oder genutzt)
-Kreis der Betroffenen (also der Mitglieder des Vereins)
-konkrete Festlegung der zu treffenden technischen und organisatorischen Maßnahmen
-Sicherstellung, dass gewährleistet ist, dass personenbezogene Daten berichtigt, gelöscht oder gesperrt werden können
-Pflichten des Auftragnehmers, insbesondere welche Kontrollen er vorzunehmen hat
-Berechtigung zur Begründung von Unterauftragsverhältnissen
-Kontrollrechte des Auftraggebers
-Duldungs- und Mitwirkungspflichten bei diesen Kontrollen
-Mitteilungspflicht des Auftragnehmers bei Verstößen gegen das BDSG oder den Vertrag
Weisungsbefugnisse
-Verfahrensweise mit Datenträgern und Unterlagen bei Ende der Dienstleistung
-Kontrollpflicht des Auftraggebers ggü. dem Auftragnehmer vor Vertragsbeginn und regelmäßig während der Laufzeit des Vertrages bzgl. der technischen und organisatorischen Maßnahmen
-Dokumentationspflicht dieser Kontrolle

Dies muss dann alles vom Verein überwacht werden. Bei Verstößen muss der Verein gegen den Verband klagen. Ein riesen Aufwand für was?


----------



## rhinefisher (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Fragen zum maschinenlesbaren Ausweis*

Hi!
Das macht ihr ganz sicher ohne mich!
Sollte ich jemals irgendwelche Einschränkungen durch diesen "Ausweis" erfahren, zeige ich dem Verband gerne mal, was man mit einigen Kg Geld so alles machen kann..!
Petri

Was bildet ihr euch eigentlich ein..??


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Fragen zum maschinenlesbaren Ausweis*



Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]Welche Funktionen hat der Ausweis?[/FONT]*
> [FONT=&quot]Lindner: Der neue Ausweis bietet alles was der alte Ausweis geboten hat, inkl. der Möglichkeit Marken aufzukleben (kleine Hologramme). [/FONT]



Großartig!

Kann ich da quasi analog Hologram-Marken neben den Chip kleben, oder wie darf man sich das vorstellen?


----------



## torstenhtr (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Fragen zum maschinenlesbaren Ausweis*



> Dies muss dann alles vom Verein überwacht werden. Bei Verstößen muss der Verein gegen den Verband klagen. Ein riesen Aufwand für was?


Das ist richtig, der Verein ist der VERANTWORTLICHE für den Datenschutz. Technisch ist das alles machbar, aber Kosten-Nutzen nun ja ..

Man müsste die Sportvereine fragen, was denen der deutsche Sportausweis bringt. Anscheinend ist bei denen das Thema auch nicht ganz unumstritten [1]. Trotzdem sind nach dem Artikel ~6 Mio. Exemplare im Umlauf.

--

[1] http://www.wn.de/Sport/Lokalsport/A...-wird-nicht-gut-angenommen-Was-bringt-uns-das


----------



## rhinefisher (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Fragen zum maschinenlesbaren Ausweis*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi!
> Das macht ihr ganz sicher ohne mich!
> Sollte ich jemals irgendwelche Einschränkungen durch diesen "Ausweis" erfahren, zeige ich dem Verband gerne mal, was man mit einigen Kg Geld so alles machen kann..!
> Petri
> ...




Sorry - das kommt arg blöde rüber... aber ich bin dermaßen in Rage, dass ich mich nach 10 Min. noch nicht wirklich beruhigt habe.
Was denkt ihr euch dabei nur??
Zum ersten mal denke ich dass der Thomas vielleicht doch recht hat... .
Wird womöglich mal Zeit den Sessel zu verlassen und aktiv zu werden.. .
Petri


----------



## Wegberger (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Fragen zum maschinenlesbaren Ausweis*

Hallo,



> Zum ersten mal denke ich dass der Thomas vielleicht doch recht hat... .



|rolleyes|good:


----------



## rhinefisher (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Fragen zum maschinenlesbaren Ausweis*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> |rolleyes|good:



Tja - irgendwann wacht auch der _(Mod: Begriff habe ich mal gelöscht, könnte als Beleidigung verstanden werdne. Danke fürs Verständnis) _mal auf....#q


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Fragen zum maschinenlesbaren Ausweis*



Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> 
> 
> ...



Im Sinne des* Artikel 4 Ziffer 1 DSGVO *
sind Name und Geburtsdatum sogenannte allgemeine Personendaten, die unter den Datenschutz fallen.
Die Aussagen in der Antwort von Herrn Lindner zeugen von erschreckender fachlicher Unkenntnis.

Der Vergleich mit Datenschutzregelungen im Ausland soll wohl suggereiren, dass wer sein Leben im INet datensschutzungesichert preisgibt, darf es auch beim Verband in Deutschland?!?!

Solch fachlich imkompetente, undifferenierte,  mit sich selbst ins Unrecht rückenden Vergleich zeugt vom Dilettantismus  eines hauptamtlichen Pressesprechers, der den Zustand seines Arbeitgebers offenbart!


----------



## Kolja Kreder (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Fragen zum maschinenlesbaren Ausweis*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Im Sinne des* Artikel 4 Ziffer 1 DSGVO *
> sind Name und Geburtsdatum sogenannte allgemeine Personendaten, die unter den Datenschutz fallen.
> Die Aussagen in der Antwort von Herrn Lindner zeugen von erschreckender fachlicher Unkenntnis.
> 
> ...



|good:


----------



## willmalwassagen (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Fragen zum maschinenlesbaren Ausweis*

Spannend ist ja, das vermutlich der saarlandspräsi Schneiderlöchner diesen Ausweis noch mit auf den Weg gebracht hat. Auf meine Anfrage wegen dem Datenschutz erklärt er, dass der Saarverband keine Daten an den DASV weitergegeben hat oder geben wird.


----------



## torstenhtr (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Fragen zum maschinenlesbaren Ausweis*

Ich würd noch über folgende Lindner's Aussage stolpern:


> [FONT=&quot]Wohl jeder Verband in Deutschland hat eine Liste seiner Mitglieder



Mitglieder sind in der Regel Vereine, die (personenbezogenen) Daten der einzelnen Angler dürfen ohne Einverständnis nicht an einen Verband weitergegeben werden (mit Ausnahme spez. Auftragsverarbeitung).
[/FONT]


----------



## smithie (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Fragen zum maschinenlesbaren Ausweis*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Großartig!
> 
> Kann ich da quasi analog Hologram-Marken neben den Chip kleben, oder wie darf man sich das vorstellen?


Das ist ein Papierausweis mit einem Einsteckfenster für die Chip-Karte 



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Spannend ist ja, das vermutlich der  saarlandspräsi Schneiderlöchner diesen Ausweis noch mit auf den Weg  gebracht hat. Auf meine Anfrage wegen dem Datenschutz erklärt er, dass  der Saarverband keine Daten an den DASV weitergegeben hat oder geben  wird.


Die heißen dann bei euch halt alle Max Mustermann...


----------



## Kolja Kreder (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Fragen zum maschinenlesbaren Ausweis*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Ich würd noch über folgende Lindner's Aussage stolpern:
> 
> 
> Mitglieder sind in der Regel Vereine, die (personenbezogenen) Daten der einzelnen Angler dürfen ohne Einverständnis nicht an einen Verband weitergegeben werden (mit Ausnahme spez. Auftragsverarbeitung).
> [/FONT]



Daran erkennt man die völlige Ahnungslosigkeit in der Sache!


----------



## Deep Down (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Fragen zum maschinenlesbaren Ausweis*

Bin ich froh, dass unser AV Niedersachsen mit dem Austritt den DAFV/VDSF-Ausweis durch einen eigenen ersetzt hat!


----------



## angler1996 (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Fragen zum maschinenlesbaren Ausweis*

Jep, das trifft für mich, wenn auch nicht Niedersachsen, genau so zu.
Mal an die aktiven Juristen und Kenner der Materie
Da ich selber in nem Vereinsvorstand bin.
wenn ich mit diesen Ergebnissen nach 5 Jahren vor meinen Verein treten würde und sagen so da habt ihr liebe Mitglieder 
( ja, was ? Nichts eigentlich) nun entlastet mich ( Vorstand ) mal, was meint Ihr was passieren würde? ( ich wills lieber nicht praktisch probieren:q)
Was passiert eigentlich - wenn die Entlastung trotzdem erfolgt ? auf der Basis von m.E. Nichts geleistetem ?


----------



## Vanner (5. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Fragen zum maschinenlesbaren Ausweis*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Was passiert eigentlich - wenn die Entlastung trotzdem erfolgt ? auf der Basis von m.E. Nichts geleistetem ?



Gar nichts. Dann geht es so weiter wie bisher, siehe DAFV.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (5. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Fragen zum maschinenlesbaren Ausweis*

Die Entlastung stellt eine Verzichtserklärung der Mitglieder gegenüber dem Vorstand dar (im Wesentlichen) Schadensersatzansprüche geltend zu machen. Sie ersteckt sich nur auf Sachverhalte, die den Mitglieder bekanntgegeben oder durch die Kassenprüfer erkennbar waren. 

Sofern durch Nicht-Handeln kein Schaden entstanden ist, sehe ich nicht, wie sich die Entlastung hierauf auswirken sollte. 

Üblicherweise straft man politische Führungskräfte ab, indem man sie nicht wieder wählt. Wenn man das so handhabt, sollte man aber auch jemanden haben, der dann stattdessen gewählt werden kann. Dies scheint beim DAFV offenbar nicht der Fall zu sein. Dies zeigt aber auch sogleich die strukturelle Schwäche eines Verbandes mit einer in dieser Weise demokratisch legitimierten Führungsspitze dar. Dies ist auch der Grund, weshalb sich beim DAFV nichts ändern wird, solange man diese Struktur beibehält. Dies ist aber offenbar noch nicht genügend Leuten klar!


----------



## angler1996 (5. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Fragen zum maschinenlesbaren Ausweis*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Die Entlastung stellt eine Verzichtserklärung der Mitglieder gegenüber dem Vorstand dar (im Wesentlichen) Schadensersatzansprüche geltend zu machen. Sie ersteckt sich nur auf Sachverhalte, die den Mitglieder bekanntgegeben oder durch die Kassenprüfer erkennbar waren.
> 
> Sofern durch Nicht-Handeln kein Schaden entstanden ist, sehe ich nicht, wie sich die Entlastung hierauf auswirken sollte.
> 
> Üblicherweise straft man politische Führungskräfte ab, indem man sie nicht wieder wählt. Wenn man das so handhabt, sollte man aber auch jemanden haben, der dann stattdessen gewählt werden kann. Dies scheint beim DAFV offenbar nicht der Fall zu sein. Dies zeigt aber auch sogleich die strukturelle Schwäche eines Verbandes mit einer in dieser Weise demokratisch legitimierten Führungsspitze dar. Dies ist auch der Grund, weshalb sich beim DAFV nichts ändern wird, solange man diese Struktur beibehält. Dies ist aber offenbar noch nicht genügend Leuten klar!


 
 Danke Kolja, 
 es ging mir nicht um mich, meinen Kram kläre ich schon.#h

 Genau das ist das Problem!


----------

